# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη] YURAKU YV17WB2 TYPE L71C

## escapecfu

Εχω 2 οθονες που κανουν ακριβως το ιδιο πραγμα, τοποθετουμε την οθονη σε εναν υπολογιστη που ειναι αναμενος , παταμε το power on διχνει εικονα για 3 δευτερα και μετα κλεινει η εικονα , αν ξαναπατησω το power off power on τοτε παλι το ιδιο για 3 δευτερα . Οταν ειναι σβηστη τοτε πατοντας καποιο απο τα πληκτρα auto ajust βλέπουμε μια μπαρα να κανει κατι πολυ αχνα απο πισω και μετα τιποτα σαν να μην δουλευει το backlight της οθονης

----------


## angel_grig

Η το inverter εχει προβλημα (το πιο πιθανο) ή οι λαμπες.

----------


## escapecfu

και εκανε και στις 2 οθονες το ιδιο προβλημα την ιδια μερα???????????

----------

